# Hello everyone



## Hikaru-chan (Apr 24, 2005)

Hello, just joined the site and I love it. Absolutely love MAC make-up.


----------



## Janice (Apr 24, 2005)

Hikaru-chan, Welcome to specktra!


----------



## mac_obsession (Apr 24, 2005)

Welcome to Specktra Hikaru-chan!!


----------



## Jessica (Apr 24, 2005)

Welcome to Specktra!!!


----------



## Chelsea (Apr 24, 2005)

hello!!!!!!!!11


----------



## Hikaru-chan (Apr 24, 2005)

Thank you all for the warm welcome. Loving the site.


----------



## jamiemeng (Apr 25, 2005)

welcome to specktra


----------



## PnkCosmo (May 2, 2005)

Welcome to Specktra!!


----------



## user2 (May 2, 2005)

VuittonVictim (a.k.a. Linda) welcomes you to Specktra!


----------

